# 686 x NB



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Check this pack out, quite exclusive but everything in there looks alright!

ORANGE!

I dig the jacket and the hat more than the footwear!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks the same as this years stuff just a different color/edition. I am interested to see the 2011 stuff though!!!


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

wonder how good that boot is. i need new boots and those are freaking SICK


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> wonder how good that boot is. i need new boots and those are freaking SICK


I have them.. Not in the orange color though. So far they have been good. BUT...After only 3 days on them the liners top velcro strap retainer snapped. Just a little plastic piece though. They work fine still just cant velcro the top of the liner all tight. I do have to say 686/NB is handling it well. I just wanted a new liner or them to replace the retainer that broke but instead they are sending me a whole new pair of boots!!! From my experience with them so far I really like them! The sole is sweet and the New Balance insoles are wayy better then most stock ones. I wanna put more days on them before I give them the total green light though. So far for a first year boot they are sick!!


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Those look cooool


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

i think im in love. i want it...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This year's colorways are 10000x better.


----------

